# Feeding Fruitflies with Mites to Frogs



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

I understand why mite infested fruitfly cultures should not be used to start new cultures and I understand the adverse impact the mites have on the cultures themselves. Could someone, however, please explain to me the danger of feeding these mite infested ffs to frogs? Mites are insects? Frogs eat insects? Why should these cultures be destroyed? (Newbie, just asking.)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't destroy mine. I feed out until the last fly is gone.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Mites are no danger to frogs whatsoever.....

You DO want to make every effort to no have them around though as they will compromise your future cultures by outcompeting the larvae and flies for food.

and

Even though you may not have one now.....I know at least 2 people that developed alergies to grain mites from being a frogger - frog keeper.

Mites are no huge problem...everyone gets them at some point - they are fibbing if they say otherwise but you really.......really.....don't want to have them around.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Plain and simple they are a pain in the arse to get rid of. Meaning it takes time to get mite free. Mite paper is your friend!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and if you do have them more than occasionally......again...not a big deal unless you let your cx get like 4 months old and the brown mite bodie explosion is almost popping the lid off - looking like a crunchy brown cloud of whipped topping.

ya don't want that.

Old cultures - past 1 to 1.5 months is....Danger Will Robinson....Danger.....


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

Where can one find mite paper?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Most sponsers here carry it..

Here's another source for example.....most papers are blue in colour but this one...is mor elike wallpaper.

Anti-Mite Paper, 18 in x 10 ft Roll - Insect Genetics - Genetics - Life Science - Carolina Biological Supply Company

Here's another Florida source for anti mite supplies...

http://www.jtresser.com/drosophila.html


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

You can get spray as well. Just spray on lids, let dry, good to go.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

99 cents store have mite paper or spray for birds from pet store, I have powder to mix with water....


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

I scoop out the "crunchy brown cloud of whipped mite-topping" with a spoon and feed it to my froglets: they absolutely love it!


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Mites are a natural part of a dart frogs diet, I would not go and get rid of a culture due to mites. Just feed with it and avaoid using the mite infested cultures to seed new cultures with. Whenever mites pop up I just keep those cultures seperate from the clean ones.

Michael


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

poison beauties said:


> Mites are a natural part of a dart frogs diet, I would not go and get rid of a culture due to mites. Just feed with it and avaoid using the mite infested cultures to seed new cultures with. Whenever mites pop up I just keep those cultures seperate from the clean ones.
> 
> Michael


 
Yeah....mites really don't walk around the room looking to get into fresh cultures ect.

Still

Mite paper IS pretty essential to use though as it's just so cheap, easy and effective.

The real way that mites go from culture to culture is by way of transfered flies that carry them or when you shake the flies out directly from one culture and into another - mites get tapped out as well - all when making the cultures.


----------



## ekrnvf (Mar 3, 2014)

"Yeah....mites really don't walk around the room looking to get into fresh cultures ect." 

Actually after new mites hatch they are small enough to crawl out of ff culture #1 and crawl into ff culture #2. So yes, do separate you infected cultures from the others.


----------



## redplanetdarts (Mar 22, 2009)

DANGER mites I got Allergy, Eczema from grain mites. It took me 3 years to get rid of them! throw culture in the bin Immediately and check your tanks for mites .If they spread into your room you are doomed!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ekrnvf said:


> "Yeah....mites really don't walk around the room looking to get into fresh cultures ect."
> 
> Actually after new mites hatch they are small enough to crawl out of ff culture #1 and crawl into ff culture #2. So yes, do separate you infected cultures from the others.


 the WILL crawl from nearby cultures and SHORT distances. This is why we try to discourage stacking culture cups or placing them touching.

Mites will NOT walk far distances like 'around the room' that I have heard of. Mites will desicate and die with no available moisture.


----------

